# HYMER x250 rear garage model owners



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

If you have the above please check for water leaks. 
Between the rear wheels and the garage door you will find a short section of side skirt panel. Behind this panel you will see six wood screws going into the side wall wood panel in the garage. On mine all screws on the o/s have been letting in water. After much work I have discovered that these were installed at the factory without sealant.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Due to no response I take it no other HYMER owners have found the similar fault.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I,ve never heard of water ingress on a Hymer at the point you mention.

Lots of them have leaked into the garage through the actual garage doors, either the doors needed taking off and re-fitting, new seals or the stays/keepers needed adjusting.

Our S Class let water in and needed to be adjusted at one point.

Good post though and it may help others when looking for ingress points and eliminating etc.

Paul.


----------

